# Hunted SD from 3-12 to 4-5.. This is what happened.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Hunting was great. Of that stretch of time there were 4 day's we did not hunt. We spent the 1st two days scouting and didn't put out the 1st set till the 14th and on another day we had a major snow storm. Our end tally eneded up being an average of 38.44 birds per hunt (all in the spread) for 25 hunts. Not counting sailors or other birds that could not be reached for retrieval. We're not about padding our numbers. Our highest day was 90 and our lowest was 8. Only a single banded Ross'.

Now, Hero shots are kinda borring I know and I would have loved to be taking photo's from the blind at snows barreling in but my 1st priority was to help put birds on the ground and help keep the daily averages healthy. So here you go. Hero shot city :lol:

The 1st two hunts were Internet forum hunts but we usually like to keep it to 7 blinds in the spread.
























The white bellied blues hold a special place in my heart. Cool lookin birds.
































































This was one of my favorites. Jason and I sat in the spread for an evening hunt and killed our 40.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pics! Looks like good hunting and I sure hope that blue gets his place on the wall!.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Why can't I see the PICS?????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bluebird said:


> Why can't I see the PICS?????


You may have to open your eyes! :lol: They work for me.

Bloody, sounds like you guys had a good time. Thanks for the Updates, as I worked! :evil:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds like you had a good spring Phil!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not too bad of hunts.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Work on the banded rossi!!, but i don't understand the "internet forum hunts" did half the guys sit on the edge of the field and wait for there turn? (not trying to be a smart [email protected]@) That would be crazy to have 13 guys cuttin loose on the same flock easy box of shells every volley.. Anyways looks like you had a great time pic. #8 shows that pretty well (guys didn't like the guy on the right end?)... :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> did half the guys sit on the edge of the field and wait for there turn?


Nah. We actually had 16 blinds in the spread. Kinda crazy I know but everyone was good. The volley's were ground shaking. Though it was fun, Having that many blinds in the field for 2 hunts out of 25 was plenty.



BeekBuster said:


> pic. #8 shows that pretty well (guys didn't like the guy on the right end?)... :beer:


HAHAHA I noticed that too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am guessing he was one of the Guides? One of the middle kids looks familiar. From that 8th Pic I think he goes to NDSU


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> BeekBuster said:
> 
> 
> > did half the guys sit on the edge of the field and wait for there turn?
> ...


So if they are hangin up at 70, you just call out "throw a wall at em" and somethings going to drop :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I am guessing he was one of the Guides? One of the middle kids looks familiar. From that 8th Pic I think he goes to NDSU


He was a client who came by himself. He ended up hunting with a bunch of kids who were hunting the same day. I hunted with that crew for the entire day. It was good. Not very peacefull with the boy's constant banter on each other back and forth but it was funny stuff. As far as I know all of them go to school in Mankato.


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

Way to kill em! How many dekes were you guys using?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

300 to 1100 depending on what we figured was neccassary for the situation.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

good job


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good Phil, that's a great bird per hunt average with that many hunts! :beer:


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

Are those homemade silosocks in the pictures?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope but they are modified in a few ways.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats on a great season Phil! Next year you will have to start off further south.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Gary 8)


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

looks like a blast a little jealous


----------

